# Ardlea Toffee (Rosie) 14.3hh skewbald mare



## Lauren_abigail (2 February 2014)

Does anybody have any history on my mare Rosie (passport name Ardlea Toffee) skewbald mare


Neither her site or dam is recorded on her passport and I would love to know more of her history.
She was born in 2004 but her passport was registered in 2010 to Ardlea house, mountrath, co Laois 


I have tried googling ardlea house but I can't seem to find any info on her.


I can't seem to upload a picture, I will try and figure it out!


----------



## beccagalbraith (20 February 2014)

I don't have info on your horse unfortunately but I too have an Ardlea mare - Ardlea Debbie Girl and she is also skewbald and born 2004 - She has come to me via a horse rescue so I don't even have her passport but looking her up on the Irish horse register has proved she exists under that name but also lists no sire or dam....I am wondering if by some strange coincidence they might have the same skewbald sire....would be great to find out some more info - Mine is 16hh and I will try and post a pic here...No that's not working... feel free to contact me off the forum if that's possible....becca@wackyfaces.co.uk


----------



## Sparkles (20 February 2014)

http://www.irishsporthorse.com/horse_marketing/irish_sport_equine.626.1173.suppliers.html 


links to this company at that address.


http://www.irishsportequine.com/


did you get that when you googled it? Might be worth an email?


----------



## Spot the Cheese (11 March 2014)

That will be a Gertie Tyran horse if it's Ardlea, all her horses are Ardlea, email her, she remembers most of them.


----------

